# Theatre Issue



## stemiclelights (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi All,

Im designing a new small (very small) theatre out of an old garage. But am having figuring out a few things, a. the height and width of it (for lights and sound) b. how big I should make it, and c. power to the theatre. I have a tight budget now, (I have barely anything) I do have a few lights though (mostly par cans) But no sound and not enough money to rebuild. (Am Looking to take it down and start over) If anyone could help that'll be great. thanks,

Stemicle Lights


----------



## renegadeblack (Feb 7, 2009)

What kind of a garage, like, attached to a house or a parking garage? I'm not sure what you mean by how big it should be, are you tearing it down and starting completely over? How many lights and what type are you going to have because that would effect (affect?) whether or not you'll be drawing enough power to make 3 phase worth while. What's it going to be used for? Shows every friday night sort of thing or touring shows that come through? Also, depending on the size, you may or may not need sound for the performers, actors can project their voices.


----------



## stemiclelights (Feb 7, 2009)

renegadeblack said:


> What kind of a garage, like, attached to a house or a parking garage? I'm not sure what you mean by how big it should be, are you tearing it down and starting completely over? How many lights and what type are you going to have because that would effect (affect?) whether or not you'll be drawing enough power to make 3 phase worth while. What's it going to be used for? Shows every friday night sort of thing or touring shows that come through? Also, depending on the size, you may or may not need sound for the performers, actors can project their voices.


Hi, the garage is seperated from the house, we would be adding in lights, lekos, 1 followspot, some fresnels and cabling. The theatre will be used only on weekends and for magic shows mostly. Sound is a must, there are some parts of this show needs sound. thank you.

clyde


----------



## icewolf08 (Feb 7, 2009)

You realize that you can't just turn your garage into a public performance space. You need to have the proper permits in place and the building needs to meet code requirements. This is also in addition to any noise ordinances that may be in place. You should check with your city officials before you proceed any further with this project.


----------



## museav (Feb 8, 2009)

There might even be zoning issues. Maybe you have taken all this into consideration, but I agree that you should check with the local zoning, code and life safety authorities before getting too far into it.


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Feb 8, 2009)

I think photos of the garage are a must.


----------



## gafftaper (Feb 8, 2009)

Besides all the issues listed above...

You will have power issues that definitely need to be addressed by a REAL licensed electrician... and there will most likely be a permit required for the work. 

How is the handicapped access to the garage? The American's with Disabilities Act is a federal law you have to deal with. 

There is probably is a city ordinance that requires a restroom for any sort of public gathering facility. I suppose you can put a honey bucket in the drive way. 

I hate to be mr. gloom and doom here. But if you buy very little equipment and it's really low quality (used DJ gear on e-bay), do as much work yourself as possible, and get VERY lucky with the fire marshal and zoning issues... you are probably looking at $2,000-$3,000 to get started. Most of that will go to the electrician, permits, and seating.


----------



## hsaunier (Feb 9, 2009)

Where do you live?

You may be better off creating a small stage outside. Fewer life safety codes. and perhaps the same amount of light and PA will suffice. Everyone bring a lawn chair.


----------

